# Corsair Linkt erkennt AIO nicht



## Deathy93 (16. April 2018)

Guten Tag,
ich bin langsam mit meinen Nerven und meinem Latein am Ende.
Ich habe die Corsair H110i auf meinem ASUS ROG Maximus IX Hero installiert.
Alles korrekt angeschlossen. SATA am Power Supply, USB Header am Mobo, Lüfteranschluss am CPU FAN.
Chipset Treiber und alle anderen wichtigen Treiber sind installiert.

Die Kühlung läuft zumindest und kühlt auch, allerdings kann ich unter Corsair Link nichts einstellen, da die AIO gar nicht erkannt wird.

Ich habe bereits 10 verschiedene Versionen probiert, von alt bis neu. (Als Admin, Kompatibilitätsmodus > alles probiert)
Mehrmals neu angeschlossen.

Im Geräte Manager wird nichts angezeigt. Auch nicht als ausgeblendetes Gerät. Nichts!
Das Windows 10 Home 64 bit ist frisch installiert. Im Hintergrund laufen nur die wichtigsten Treiber. Kein AIDA, kein MSI AB und kein sonst was.
Im UEFI wird zumindest ne Drehzahl beim CPU Fan Anschluss angezeigt > 2300 RPM ~

Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht, benutz die Such Funktion, das Thema gab es schon. Zu diesem Thema gibt es 1000000 Threads allein bei Google.

Habe auch schon einige Tipps und Fixes aus diversen Foren und Youtube Videos probiert.
Verbindung über USB A Kabel hinten am normalen USB Port funktioniert auch nicht.
Sogar das OS habe ich komplett neu aufgesetzt. Habe alles mögliche probiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Hi Deathy93 - Entschuldige die lange Wartezeit auf eine Antwort. Die Kühlung scheint im Automatik-Modus zu laufen. Du hast auch schon alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert. Daher Tippe ich auf einen Defekt des USB Controllers in der Pumpe. Entsprechend müsstest du einen Austausch in die Wege leiten. Melde dich über das bekannte Kundenportal und poste auch gerne die Ticketnummer, damit ich da ein Auge auf den Vorgang werfen kann, bzw. einen Kommentar für die Kollegen mit den Infos was du bereits getan und probiert hast um das Problem einzugrenzen. Viele Grüße


----------

